# Wild cherry blanks



## Drudgery1971 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi folks

I have thousands of bd ft of wild cherry and some has incredible figure.  What is the conventional wisdom on what looks best in terms of cutting it for blanks?  Its all 4/4 thickness so I may take 1 nice board and rip it down and make some blanks to test it but any words of wisdom are appreciated.  

Thanks in advance.  // Andy


----------



## Sandy H. (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm pretty ignorant with the actual methods for doing this, but the same wood looks really different when cross-cut or cut on a 45 etc.  I know that's obvious, but I guess what I'm saying is that it might be interesting to make 2 blank size pieces at all of the major orientations (straight cut, 15 deg, 30 deg, 45 deg, 60 deg and cross cut).  Then you could turn one piece of each pair round (just between centers, not on a kit) and observe the final product.  You'd have a 'before and after' pair, so you could photograph for future documentation.  Lastly, in the process of turning round, you'd know for sure if it become really hard to turn with the different orientations.

Just some thoughts on how I'd attack it.

Sandy.


----------



## Rink (Jan 5, 2014)

I made a cherry pen and pencil set (PSI slim lines). Wood from my dad's place after a tornado took down several trees. Cut the blanks lengthwise with the grain. The tight grain of cherry turns like butter. You're really gonna enjoy the process.  Be careful...it turns so easily it's easy to turn down further than planned!


----------



## Rink (Jan 5, 2014)

Apology...I should have said "I" cut the blanks lengthwise with the grain. "YOU" should try several ways and see what you like.


----------



## Drudgery1971 (Jan 11, 2014)

thanks folks.  I will cut some one board up tomorrow and see how they look.


----------

